# ياتري كنت بتعمل انهي حاجه من دول وانت صغير ؟؟؟؟



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

ياترى كنت بتعمل انهى حاجه من دول وانت صغير . . 



1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام 

2 - القلم الجاف  طفح فى جيبك ايام الابتدائى 

 3 - تكتب علي الحيط 

 4 - تلون ضوافرك  بالألوان الفلوماستر 

 5 - ترج ازازة البيبسي وبعديها تفتحها عشان  تبهدل الدنيا 

 6 - شميت ريحة الاستيكة ولقتها عاملة زى الفراوله وكلتها  وفتفتها من شده العذاب 

 7 - تمضى الشهادة لنفسك 

8 - تقفل باب التلاجة ببطء  علشان تشوف مين اللى بيطفى نور التلاجة 

 9 - تطلع ع باب الاوضه وتتشعلق  وتعمل فيهـــا سوبر مان 



عايزه اجابات صريحه وبدون كسوف
هههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههه واضح ان مرحلة الطفولة دى معدتش على خالص*


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

> 1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام


*بس ايه الحاجات البسيطه دى ...*
*وبالنسبه للقلم الجاف ..*
*القلم كان بيطفح فى بؤي مش فى جيبى ... كنا اطفال متشرده*
*ومكنتش باكل الاستيكه ... كنت قاعده فى جزامة بيتنا .... *
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا نيفو*
​


----------



## نغم (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياترى كنت بتعمل انهى حاجه من دول وانت صغير . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه مع الاسف ماكنت بعمل غير المذكورين اعلاه ...هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

مش كله

عملت 1- 3 - 4 -5 -7 بس ههههههههههه

حتى لو شميت الاستيكة ولقيتها فراولة مش هكلها لانى مبحبش الفراولة ههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> 1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام
> 
> 
> 5 - ترج ازازة البيبسي وبعديها تفتحها عشان  تبهدل الدنيا
> ...



:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

رقم واحد دى لحد دلوقتى بعملها هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رقم واحد دى لحد دلوقتى بعملها هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ما أحلاااااا الموضوع يا جوسبل ذكرتيني بأيام الطفوووولة ياااااااي 
طفولتي كانت شقية نوعا ما بعكس هلا هاااااادية ولا بينسمعلي صوت :blush2:
أنا كنت بعمل هدووووول 

1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام 
3 - تكتب علي الحيط
4 - تلون ضوافرك بالألوان الفلوماستر 
5 - ترج ازازة البيبسي وبعديها تفتحها عشان تبهدل الدنيا 
8 - تقفل باب التلاجة ببطء علشان تشوف مين اللى بيطفى نور التلاجة

صحيح رقم واحد لا زالت مستمرة إلى الأن :smile02
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههه واضح ان مرحلة الطفولة دى معدتش على خالص*



هههههههههههه
ليه بقي
حضرتك ما عملت اي حاجه م دول خالص ؟


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الحقيقة كل هدول عملتن ما عدا 3 و  6 و 9
و خاصة رقم واحد
اجابتي متل اجابة كوينا
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *بس ايه الحاجات البسيطه دى ...*
> *وبالنسبه للقلم الجاف ..*
> *القلم كان بيطفح فى بؤي مش فى جيبى ... كنا اطفال متشرده*
> *ومكنتش باكل الاستيكه ... كنت قاعده فى جزامة بيتنا .... *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
واي تشرد يا بنتي
تلاقي اهلنا دلوقت بيشكروا ربنا اننا كبرنا 
وخلصنهم من المرحله دي

ميرسي يا حبي علي مرورك الجميل
:wub:


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رقم واحد دى لحد دلوقتى بعملها هههههههههههه


*
me tooooo *


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

نغم قال:


> ههههههههه مع الاسف ماكنت بعمل غير المذكورين اعلاه ...هههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
كل دا وللاسف
شكلك كنتي بنوته شقيه خالص



ميرسي حبيبتي علي مشاركتك
وعلي التقييم يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش كله
> 
> عملت 1- 3 - 4 -5 -7 بس ههههههههههه
> 
> حتى لو شميت الاستيكة ولقيتها فراولة مش هكلها لانى مبحبش الفراولة ههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه
يا مفتريه كل دا وتقولي بس
هو فاضل ايه تاني مش عملتيه ياختي

نشكر ربنا ان الاستيكه خرجت من تحت ايديك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


ملاك يا خواتي
واضح من المشاركه
 انك كنتي بنوته هاديه خالص يا ميرنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يادوب كام بند بس 


نورتي يا قمره


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

> نشكر ربنا ان الاستيكه خرجت من تحت ايديك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه ربنا نجاها


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رقم واحد دى لحد دلوقتى بعملها هههههههههههه




معني كدا ان صوتك حلو بقي

قرار اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه


قرارنا نحن المذكوره ادناه
بان علي العضوة كوينا
ان تسجل لنا مقطع من صوتها 
كي نحكم عليها بالاعدام
ههههههههههه
اقصد يعني نسمعه ونشوف 
جايز يكون صوتك مشروع كويس 
وتلاقي منتجين ومخرجين 
وتعملي شرايط بقي


في انتظار اخد اصوات باقي الاعضاء
هههههههه
الكل يدخل يصوت يالا


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

الظاهر الموضوع دا هايخرج مواهب كتير في المنتدي

يالا عايزين نشوف ايام الشقاوة تاني بقي

ونفتكر احلي ايام عمرنا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

> معني كدا ان صوتك حلو بقي
> 
> قرار اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه
> 
> ...




يالهووووووووووووى هههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الظاهر الموضوع دا هايخرج مواهب كتير في المنتدي
> يالا عايزين نشوف ايام الشقاوة تاني بقي
> ونفتكر احلي ايام عمرنا


*هتسجلنا مرتين .. مره من امام كوبرى المروحه الدائرى ... ومره تانيه من ................ *
*ونقارن ونشوف ونقرر ... وانا هجيب الشيخ الزغبى كحكم .. *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما أحلاااااا الموضوع يا جوسبل ذكرتيني بأيام الطفوووولة ياااااااي
> طفولتي كانت شقية نوعا ما بعكس هلا هاااااادية ولا بينسمعلي صوت :blush2:
> أنا كنت بعمل هدووووول
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
كلنا كنا كدا ايام الطفوله يا روزي
والظاهر ان الاغلبيه مشتركه في رقم واحد
ومازالت موجوده 
مش هاقدر اتكلم بقي لاني برده بعملها ومازالت
ههههههههههههههههه

نورتني يا سكرتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *الحقيقة كل هدول عملتن ما عدا 3 و  6 و 9
> و خاصة رقم واحد
> اجابتي متل اجابة كوينا
> *​




ههههههههههههههه
طب كويس خالص

الظاهر ان اغلب المنتدي هايسجلنا البند رقم واحد
وهانشكل لجنه حكام عشان نحكم عليكم بقي
هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *
> me tooooo *



اممممممممممم طب يا ميرو سجلي لنفسك انت كمان في الحالتتين وهاتيهم بقي

دي هاتبقي  ........... :yahoo:
مش عارف ايه بالظبط بس هو كدا يعني
هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يالهووووووووووووى هههههههههه



ههههههههههه مفيش ضمير كدا خالص
طالعه من غير نفس ضعيفه
كمان في حد يصوت لنفسه برده
كدا التصويت باطل

ههههههههههههه
اللي بعده
فين اتباعك يا بطوط


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طب كويس خالص
> 
> الظاهر ان اغلب المنتدي هايسجلنا البند رقم واحد
> ...


ما تقولي هنشكل
قولي هيشكلوا
لأنو أنتي أول المتسابقين هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هتسجلنا مرتين .. مره من امام كوبرى المروحه الدائرى ... ومره تانيه من ................ *
> *ونقارن ونشوف ونقرر ... وانا هجيب الشيخ الزغبى كحكم .. *​



هههههههههههههههه
ماشي موافقه يالا بقي مستنيه المرتين اهو

بس بلاش لزغبي دا

انا عايزه حسان ههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

*للاسف يا جوزبيل ولا وحدة من دول كنت بعملها :dntknw:*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

> للاسف يا جوزبيل ولا وحدة من دول كنت بعملها



ايه ده كنتى هادية زيى هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

> - القلم الجاف  طفح فى جيبك ايام الابتدائى


دى مش ايام ابتدائى دى لحد النهاردة بيحصل كدة
اصل الاقلام دى بكون سارقها من زمايلى فى الشغل فدة تقريبا الدعا بتاعهم عليا
اى قلم يختفى يرحوا  ليا كدة تلقائى حتى لو مش كنت خدتة
الصيت ولا  الغنى بقى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

الباقى طبعا انتى كنت احتراف فية وخصووصا الغنا امام المروحة
 منتى تحسبى نفسك الشحرورة صباح يعنى ههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده كنتى هادية زيى هههههههههه


* انا كنت هادية... بس مش زيك:a63:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *للاسف يا جوزبيل ولا وحدة من دول كنت بعملها :dntknw:*



امممممممممممممممممممم
مش معقول خالص
في بنوته طلعت مختلفه عن باقي الشعب
امكسي الخشب بقي 
شكلنا هانحسدك هنا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده كنتى هادية زيى هههههههههه



ايه التماحيك دي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو في حد كان زيك يا بت انتي
ولا انيت زي حد 

دا انتي ملاك وماازلتي
















سامحني يارب ( بكدب طبعا ) :a63:


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دى مش ايام ابتدائى دى لحد النهاردة بيحصل كدة
> اصل الاقلام دى بكون سارقها من زمايلى فى الشغل فدة تقريبا الدعا بتاعهم عليا
> اى قلم يختفى يرحوا  ليا كدة تلقائى حتى لو مش كنت خدتة
> الصيت ولا  الغنى بقى هههههههه



هههههههههههههه
يا سلام علي الصراحه
كويس انها جت علي الاقلام
مش حاجه تاني 
ههههههههههههههههه



كل واحد مني اعضاء المنتدي
يخلي باله من حاجاته بقي

انا حذرت اهو
اللي يضيع منه حاجه
يبقي .........
























جرجس بيشلها عنده بس يعني لكم 
ومش تفهموا صح
قولتش حاجه انا :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> الباقى طبعا انتى كنت احتراف فية وخصووصا الغنا امام المروحة
> منتى تحسبى نفسك الشحرورة صباح يعنى ههههههه



مين المقصود هنا بقي ؟
نرجوا التوضيح
:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * انا كنت هادية... بس مش زيك:a63:*



طبعا كل بنوته وليها صفاتها
ودرجات الهدوء بتختلف من بنوته لاخري
ههههههههه
محلله نفيسه يا اخواتي :yahoo:
لازم ابخر نفسي بقي :smil12:


والحمد لله انكم مش زي بعض
كانت البلد ....

اكمل النقط 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عايزه اجابات صريحه وبدون كسوف


 

*طب واللي بيتكسف ومش صريح*
*مش هريحك يا بلدياتي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب واللي بيتكسف ومش صريح*
> *مش هريحك يا بلدياتي*​




ههههههههههههههههههه
انت بالذات انا عارفه كنت بتعمل ايه
وخليني ساكته بقي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انت بالذات انا عارفه كنت بتعمل ايه
> وخليني ساكته بقي


 

:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يا سلام علي الصراحه
> كويس انها جت علي الاقلام
> مش حاجه تاني
> ...


هههههه  لا  اقلام بس
مديرة الحسابات عندنا بتقولنا اية الغية فى موضوع الاقلام دة
انا اسيب المكتب دقايق ارجع مش الاقى  ولاقلم مع انى  سايبة فلوس كتير على المكتب اسرقوها وهاتوا اقلام هههههههه
اممممم ضميرك انا عارفة فحليكى كويسة لحسن ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مين المقصود هنا بقي ؟
> نرجوا التوضيح
> :t32::t32::t32:


المقصود هووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد عرفتية
امال شكلك متغاظ كدةةلية هههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياترى كنت بتعمل انهى حاجه من دول وانت صغير . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اممممم بس دول يا قمر  :t31:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> :kap::kap::kap:​



الاستسلام والاعتراف بالحق فضيله

وهو دا الكلام


يالا قولنا بقي كنت بتعمل ايه
انا اعرف لكن غيري مايعرفش
:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> المقصود هووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اكيد عرفتية
> امال شكلك متغاظ كدةةلية هههههههه



مهو لو المقصود زي ما فهمت انا 
يبقي حضرتك غلطان
انا ليا طابع خاص واسلوب تاني خالص
ومش لحل حد يشبهني بالشحروره دي




grges monir قال:


> هههههه  لا  اقلام بس
> مديرة الحسابات عندنا بتقولنا اية الغية فى موضوع الاقلام دة
> انا اسيب المكتب دقايق ارجع مش الاقى  ولاقلم مع انى  سايبة فلوس كتير على المكتب اسرقوها وهاتوا اقلام هههههههه
> اممممم ضميرك انا عارفة فحليكى كويسة لحسن ؟؟؟؟؟


الحمد لله انها بتيجي علي قد الاقلام

ودي تيجي برده ضميري ابيض وزي الفل 
انا بس خايف علي سمعتك يا سمعه
:smil15::new6::smil15::new6::new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اممممم بس دول يا قمر  :t31:​



ههههههههههههههههه
مهو مفيش غيرهم في الموضوع
بس احساسي بيقولي
انك كنتي بتعملي اكتر من دول 


يا تعالي قولنا ومش تتكسفي
احنا ستر وغطاء عليكي برده
:new6:


نورتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مهو لو المقصود زي ما فهمت انا
> يبقي حضرتك غلطان
> انا ليا طابع خاص واسلوب تاني خالص
> ومش لحل حد يشبهني بالشحروره دي
> ...


ماشى يا ستى مش تزعلى مع انى كنت بشبهك بصوت جميل فى عالم الغناء
 يعنى من كلامك دة هنشوف موضوع خاص عن جوسبل فى تصرفاتها فى ايام الزمن الجميل (الدراسة)؟؟؟؟؟
هههه  ماشى ياام قلب كبير انتى وطيبة
 مش اقلقى على سمعتى مكنتش بقيت مسؤول برنامج القروض الاول فى الشغل ههههههه


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه


ولا واحده 

من دووووووووووووول 

مفيش اختيارات تانيه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا اعطى صوتى ان كوينا تسمعنا صوتها هى وانجيل 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2011)

طيب ليه الفضائح دي 

بصراحة كدا اغلبهم معادا نقطتين او 3 ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ماشى يا ستى مش تزعلى مع انى كنت بشبهك بصوت جميل فى عالم الغناء
> يعنى من كلامك دة هنشوف موضوع خاص عن جوسبل فى تصرفاتها فى ايام الزمن الجميل (الدراسة)؟؟؟؟؟
> هههه  ماشى ياام قلب كبير انتى وطيبة
> مش اقلقى على سمعتى مكنتش بقيت مسؤول برنامج القروض الاول فى الشغل ههههههه




قصه حياتها كرهتني فيها بقي

لا طبعا دي نو واي
( بلاويه ) اقصد ذكرياتي الخاصه
مش للنشر والفضح علي العام كدا ولا الخاص
:new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ولا واحده
> ...




هههههههه
الاختيارات التانيه دي بقي
انتي اللي تقولنا عليها يا سوسو


ودا اول صوت في التصويت
يالا فين اللي بعده
ههههه

نورتي يا سكره


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ليه الفضائح دي
> 
> بصراحة كدا اغلبهم معادا نقطتين او 3 ههههههه



ههههههههههه
هو فين الفضايح دي هو انت لسه قولت حاجه

قول قول ومتخافيش
محدش فينا هايخُبث عليك ويقول لمرمر حاجه خالص


وممكن نمنعها من الدخول كمان 
:new6:


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههه
> الاختيارات التانيه دي بقي
> انتي اللي تقولنا عليها يا سوسو
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه


:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:
:shutup22::shutup22:
:shutup22:​


----------



## yousteka (7 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> 8 - تقفل باب التلاجة ببطء  علشان تشوف مين اللى بيطفى نور التلاجة
> 
> 9 - تطلع ع باب الاوضه وتتشعلق  وتعمل فيهـــا سوبر مان



انا كنت بعمل دول على طول وزيادة عليهم كنت بحب اشم الكوريكتور
ميرسي يا قمر فكرتينى بالذى مضى

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مهو مفيش غيرهم في الموضوع
> بس احساسي بيقولي
> انك كنتي بتعملي اكتر من دول
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه مينفعش اقول يا قمر   :love34::love34:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههه
نكتفي بهذه الاجابات من
الصمت الرهيب


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

yousteka قال:


> انا كنت بعمل دول على طول وزيادة عليهم كنت بحب اشم الكوريكتور
> ميرسي يا قمر فكرتينى بالذى مضى
> 
> ​




ههههههههههههه
وكنتي بتعرفي تتشعلقي علي الباب
بجد شطوره يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه مينفعش اقول يا قمر   :love34::love34:​



ههههههههه
عندك حق اسرار طفوليه صعبه الاختراق حاليا

ميرسي يا سكره علي المتابعه
نورتي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أغسطس 2011)

اية البراءة دي يا جوسبل ؟
بلاش انا احكي عشان كنت طفل واطي وقليل ادب شوية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بس انا رفدت بابا من الشغل
وطردت ماما من خدمتها ف الكنيسة
بس :blush2:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

* تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام *

*على فاكرة الصوت بيطلع تحفة ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمرة *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اية البراءة دي يا جوسبل ؟
> بلاش انا احكي عشان كنت طفل واطي وقليل ادب شوية
> 
> 
> ...



يا خبر ابيض
دا انت كدا عاي موضوع لوحدك يا كيرو بقي
شوقتنا نعرف عملت ايه ايام الشقاوة دي

لو ينفع منتظرينك طبعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> * تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام *
> 
> *على فاكرة الصوت بيطلع تحفة ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يا مانا صدي الصوت بقي واحساس غريب كدا

عشان كدا الكل مجرب 
ولسه لحد دلوقت بيجرب الحكايه بتاعه المروحه دي

نورتي يا قمره الموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خبر ابيض
> دا انت كدا عاي موضوع لوحدك يا كيرو بقي
> شوقتنا نعرف عملت ايه ايام الشقاوة دي
> 
> لو ينفع منتظرينك طبعا



طيب بصي بس تنسيلي اللي هقولو :08:
بالنسبة لرفد السيد الوالد
كان في احتفال تبع الشغل عندو ، والمدير بتاعو من الناس اللي " بتهته " في الكلام ، فوالدي خدني اسلم علية 
الراجل قالي : از از از از از يييك يا حب حب حب حبيبي
قولتلو ياعم انت ب*** *** مش عارف تتكلم اصلا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وطرد والدتي من الخدمة
حضرت معاها اجتماع
 وقومت وبعلو صوتي وقولت لأبونا بالحرف " كفايااااااااااك رغي بأة مفيش غيرك هنا ، عمال تتكلم تتكلم تتكلم ، في ايييييييية "
امي ساعتها قالت انها متعرفنيش وسابتهم ينزلوني تحت لوحدي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بس عرفو اني ابنها ومرضيتش تروح الخدمة تاني 

وكفاية كدة منظري بأة شوارع :08:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طيب بصي بس تنسيلي اللي هقولو :08:
> بالنسبة لرفد السيد الوالد
> كان في احتفال تبع الشغل عندو ، والمدير بتاعو من الناس اللي " بتهته " في الكلام ، فوالدي خدني اسلم علية
> الراجل قالي : از از از از از يييك يا حب حب حب حبيبي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قاعده بقرا واتخيل المواقف
بجد مش قادره امسك نفسي من الضحك
دا انت كنت طفل تحفه ومصيبه بجد

انا لو مكانهم هتبري منك كمان
هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا فندم علي مشاركتك الجميله
ووجودك الرائع بينا في الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الاستسلام والاعتراف بالحق فضيله
> 
> وهو دا الكلام
> 
> ...


 

*بلاش فضايح احسن :act31:*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2011)

انا عملت كل ده بس فى قزازة البيبس كنت بعمل الانقح كنت احط فيها سكر واشرب بقى 
اما عن الشهادة لما مضيتها خدت حتت علقة مش نسياها لح دلوقتى


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ههههههه*
*ههه*
*لي عودة للضحك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ينهر ازرق على كده اللى كنت بعمله ده أيه
كويس انى كبرت 
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


متقفش فى الشمس كتير


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> متقفش فى الشمس كتير


*هههههههههههه*
*لا انا كنت بقف تحت المطر وكنت بقول ........ *
*يا نطرا رخي رخي علي قرعة بنت اختي *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش فضايح احسن :act31:*​



ههههههههههههههه
مفيش فضايح ولا حاجه
قول انت بس 
وانا هاخلي العيال هنا كل واحد يبص في اللي عمله :66:
محدش يبص في اجابات صاحبه
ههههههههههه


قول قول دا احنا حله وغطاءها هنا
:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> انا عملت كل ده بس فى قزازة البيبس كنت بعمل الانقح كنت احط فيها سكر واشرب بقى
> اما عن الشهادة لما مضيتها خدت حتت علقة مش نسياها لح دلوقتى




هههههههه طب مهي فيها سكر اصلا
شكلك بتحبي الحاجات مسكه قوي يا ميرنا


الشهاده بقي دي مش هقدر اقول عليها حاجه
لاني مجربه للاسف :vava:

نورتي يا سكره

ومنتظرين رجوعك تاني 
وتحكلنا عن ذكريات اكتر في الطفوله


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




ههههههههههه
كل دا ضحك يا امير
ولسه ليك عوده للضحك تاني
لا المره دي بقي
الشعب بيطالب بحق معرفه ما فعلته ايام الطفوله

منتظره عودتك يا شاعرنا المبدع


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينهر ازرق على كده اللى كنت بعمله ده أيه
> كويس انى كبرت
> *




هههههههههههه
هو ايه بقي اللي كنت بتعمله دا بالظبط

الشعب يطالب بحق المعرفه :ura1:

صح يا رجال


منتظره عودتك يامون تاني
مش هانسيبك وراء وراء :smile01


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههه طب مهي فيها سكر اصلا
> شكلك بتحبي الحاجات مسكه قوي يا ميرنا
> 
> 
> ...


طاب امانة عليكى لتجيبى بيبس وتحطى عليه معلقة سكر انا مش هقولك قليلنا انتى لما تجربى  :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا انا كنت بقف تحت المطر وكنت بقول ........ *
> *يا نطرا رخي رخي علي قرعة بنت اختي *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


اسكت كناا هبل اوى زمان 
فاكرة موقف كنت فى المرسة واحدة بنت تنكة اوى وانا يعفرتنى النوع ده جداا فى الفسحة مسكت البودرة بتاعت التباشير ورميته فى عينها عشان تكلمنى عدل بعد كدا كنت شرانية :nunu0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب امانة عليكى لتجيبى بيبس وتحطى عليه معلقة سكر انا مش هقولك قليلنا انتى لما تجربى  :ura1:



هههههههههههه مش عارف ليه قلبي مش مرتاح للتجربه دي

بس ماشي هاجرها وربنا يسترها ومن افكارك يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه مش عارف ليه قلبي مش مرتاح للتجربه دي
> 
> بس ماشي هاجرها وربنا يسترها ومن افكارك يا ميرنا


مش هنام النهرده غير لمما تجربيها الود ودى اديك رقم موبيلى :66:عشان رايحة النهضة


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> مش هنام النهرده غير لمما تجربيها الود ودى اديك رقم موبيلى :66:عشان رايحة النهضة



ههههههههه يا خراشي للدرجه دي يابت 
شكلك عاوزه تخلصي مني
انا مش مستغينه عن عمري دلوقت :budo:
ممكن اجربها بعد شهر 9 طيب :smile01


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههه يا خراشي للدرجه دي يابت
> شكلك عاوزه تخلصي مني
> انا مش مستغينه عن عمري دلوقت :budo:
> ممكن اجربها بعد شهر 9 طيب :smile01


لااااااااااااا متخفيش برضو انا اعمل حاجة وحشة اخس عليكى مفيش ثقة خالص كدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لااااااااااااا متخفيش برضو انا اعمل حاجة وحشة اخس عليكى مفيش ثقة خالص كدا



حاشا وماشا وعم عبدو بتاع البُغاشه
انتي ملاك يا بنتي :smile01

انا اللي نيتي شريره دايما
وبتوقع الشر :budo:

ماشي هاجرب بس لو حد اتحنن عليا من اخواتي
ورضيوا ينزلوا يجيبوا


انتظريني
اذا كان فيها عوده بعد التجربه
ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

محدش عنده بيبسي ناو
يتبرع ويقوم بالتجربه اللي يرنا قالت عليها
( معلقه سكر علي البيبسي ويشرب )
ويعرفني حصله ايه بعدها
هههههههههههه


كنتي تعالي اول امبارح 
ههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> محدش عنده بيبسي ناو
> يتبرع ويقوم بالتجربه اللي يرنا قالت عليها
> ( معلقه سكر علي البيبسي ويشرب )
> ويعرفني حصله ايه بعدها
> ...


 

هههههههههههه انا عندي حاليا اقوم اجرب واقولك 
ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه انا عندي حاليا اقوم اجرب واقولك
> ههههههههه




هههههههههههههه يا خراشي لا بلاش انتي يا حبي

خلي اي ولد يجرب احسن :act23:


لو ماكنتش تحلفي بس

ماشي هاستناكي اهو


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

عصفور ايه النيا ملاحظة عصفور اتاخر لعل المانع خير


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

يحول اللاه بس سسيبك يا عصفور قلبك جامد كدا يله كان عصفور طيب


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يحول اللاه بس سسيبك يا عصفور قلبك جامد كدا يله كان عصفور طيب


 

خليتو ماما تضحك عليا وخلاص ههههههههههه
كل الي حصل انها فااااااارت بزيادة شويه


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخس عليكى حرقتى الليلة شغاله اارعب فيها لا دى بتقور كتير يا نصابة


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> عصفور ايه النيا ملاحظة عصفور اتاخر لعل المانع خير





Apsoti قال:


> يحول اللاه بس سسيبك يا عصفور قلبك جامد كدا يله كان عصفور طيب



هههههههههههههههههههه
عصفورتي جامده وقلبها حديد


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> عصفورتي جامده وقلبها حديد


 
هههههههههههه
اعمل فيكم ايه بس خلتوا ماما تقول عليا مجنونه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> خليتو ماما تضحك عليا وخلاص ههههههههههه
> كل الي حصل انها فااااااارت بزيادة شويه




ههههههههههه
حد قالك تسمعني كلامنا برده يا قمره




Apsoti قال:


> اخس عليكى حرقتى الليلة شغاله اارعب فيها لا دى بتقور كتير يا نصابة




ههههههههه سوسو فدائيه وبتحب تخدم اصحابها

وليكي يوم يا ميرنا
:act23:


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

صراحة حقها اللى يقولك على حاجة تعمليها كدا ايه ه افرض كانت هتنفجر


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اعمل فيكم ايه بس خلتوا ماما تقول عليا مجنونه ههههههههههههههههه



تؤ تؤ تؤ
مش تقولي كدا يا حبي
هي طنط كانت شاكه في موضوع الجنان دا
وانا خليتها تتأكد 
تلاقيها بتشكرني دلوقت
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> صراحة حقها اللى يقولك على حاجة تعمليها كدا ايه ه افرض كانت هتنفجر


 
ههههههههههههه تتفجر ايه بس دا شويه بيبسي وسكر
وطبيعي البيبسي فيه سكر يعني من ضمن مكوناته الطبيعيه 
انا هاجي افجرك انتي يا مرنون ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههه تتفجر ايه بس دا شويه بيبسي وسكر
> وطبيعي البيبسي فيه سكر يعني من ضمن مكوناته الطبيعيه
> انا هاجي افجرك انتي يا مرنون ههههههههه


يباشا الموت ع ايدك نعمة انتا فى ايه ده مصر كلها تدعيلك 
بس قوليلى المعاد علشان ممكن اكون مش فاضية


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تؤ تؤ تؤ
> مش تقولي كدا يا حبي
> هي طنط كانت شاكه في موضوع الجنان دا
> وانا خليتها تتأكد
> ...


الملاك هيعلقك من رموشك :budo:
ويمرجحك ويقولك ع النار يله


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههه تتفجر ايه بس دا شويه بيبسي وسكر
> وطبيعي البيبسي فيه سكر يعني من ضمن مكوناته الطبيعيه
> انا هاجي افجرك انتي يا مرنون ههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه
اه روحي فجريها الشريره دي

وصدقيني هتلاقي المنتدي كله وراكي
عشان يتفرج عليها وهي بتنفجر
واووووووووو هاتبقي تحفه بجد


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تؤ تؤ تؤ
> مش تقولي كدا يا حبي
> هي طنط كانت شاكه في موضوع الجنان دا
> وانا خليتها تتأكد
> ...


 
ادي اخره المعروف ههههههههه
 صعبتي عليا معندكيش بيبسي ونفسك تجربيها قلت اقوم بالواجب مكان
ادي اخرتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





Apsoti قال:


> يباشا الموت ع ايدك نعمة انتا فى ايه ده مصر كلها تدعيلك
> بس قوليلى المعاد علشان ممكن اكون مش فاضية


 
ههههههههههههه يا بنتي عمرك سمعتي عن ملايكه تفجر حد


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ادي اخره المعروف ههههههههه
> صعبتي عليا معندكيش بيبسي ونفسك تجربيها قلت اقوم بالواجب مكان
> ادي اخرتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


اليومين دول اه :budo:


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اه روحي فجريها الشريره دي
> 
> وصدقيني هتلاقي المنتدي كله وراكي
> ...


طاب ابقى اعزمى القناة الاولى والنيل بلمرة يصورو الحدث ه 
دانتى عجيبة :act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ادي اخره المعروف ههههههههه
> صعبتي عليا معندكيش بيبسي ونفسك تجربيها قلت اقوم بالواجب مكان
> ادي اخرتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



يا خراشي عليا
زلونا بقي عشان حته تجربه نونو
اصل البيبسي مضر بالصحه
وامي بتخاف عليا بعد كدا هاختفي خالص
ههههههههههههههه
ياساتر علي الاصحاب الفضايح دي


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب ابقى اعزمى القناة الاولى والنيل بلمرة يصورو الحدث ه
> دانتى عجيبة :act23:



هههههههههه بس لالالالالا دا انتي ميرنا مش اي حد
هاعزملك التي في المصري كله ارضي وفضائي
وكمان الاروبي لو تحبي
وانشالله ما حد حوش
واهو كله للخير برده
ونعمل الخير ونرميه البحر
وخليها عليا بقي


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اليومين دول اه :budo:


 
هعمل نفسي مش شايفه الكلام الغريب دا :budo:



Apsoti قال:


> طاب ابقى اعزمى القناة الاولى والنيل بلمرة يصورو الحدث ه
> دانتى عجيبة :act23:


 
وانتي يعني فاكرة انا هعمل الي بتقوله هو اي حاجة تتعمل هو احنا عندنا كام مرنون 



Gospel Life قال:


> يا خراشي عليا
> زلونا بقي عشان حته تجربه نونو
> اصل البيبسي مضر بالصحه
> وامي بتخاف عليا بعد كدا هاختفي خالص
> ...


 
حته تجربه نونو بعد ما عملتها تقولي نونو منتي كنتي هتموتي وتجربيها وانا ضحيت 
وعملتها


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هو ايه بقي اللي كنت بتعمله دا بالظبط
> 
> الشعب يطالب بحق المعرفه :ura1:
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
هى مواقف بايخه جدا

مره فى رابعه ابتدائى كنا بندرس مادة اللغه الانجليزيه
ومن حظنا اننا كان اللى بيدرسلنا الماده دى مدرسه جامده اخر فيصل هههههههههه
المهم كانت ديماً تضربنى لانى مكنتش أحب أقعد عير فى اخر ديسك (طبعا على الايام دى كان اسمها تخته )
المهم هى كانت كل ما تخش تضربنى وتقولى تعالى أقعد قدام عشان هى عرفانى عن طريق مدرسه تعرف اختى
اخر ما زهقت منها 
جيبت أستك وعقب سيجاره ونشنت وجات فى الجووون
وسعتها المدرسه صوتت ومدرسين الدور كلهم جم فى الفصل
وكان حواركبيير جدا وطبعاً محدش قال عليا أى حاجه لان أى حد كان هيقول كان هيضرب *

*ده احد مواقف طفولتى :smile01*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام
7 - تمضى الشهادة لنفسك 

*ده انا كنت هاديه اوى :smile01:smile01:smile01*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> هى مواقف بايخه جدا
> 
> مره فى رابعه ابتدائى كنا بندرس مادة اللغه الانجليزيه
> ...



*انت بتسمى دى طفوله :new6:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> هى مواقف بايخه جدا
> 
> مره فى رابعه ابتدائى كنا بندرس مادة اللغه الانجليزيه
> ...


بتحكي وبراءه الاطفال في عيناك
هههههههههههههههههه
طبعا العيال خافت والعمر مش بعزقه 

بس موقف جامد يا مون
وقولنا بقي كنت بتجيب عقب السجاير دي منين ؟

منتظره عودتك وتكملنا باقي الشقاوة :999:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> 1 - تغنى قدام المروحه وهي شغاله او فى الحمــام
> 7 - تمضى الشهادة لنفسك
> 
> *ده انا كنت هاديه اوى :smile01:smile01:smile01*
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
واضح قوي يا كوكي 

نورتي يا سكره الموضوع


----------

